# Which flavor Accelerade?



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been wanting to try Accelerade, Performance has it on sale, plus there's a new 20% off coupon out there. I know flavors are subjective, but I'd like to hear comments about flavors from anyone who's using this stuff. Otherwise, it's a shot in the dark. Fwiw, I hate fruit punch Gatorade, but lemon-lime is okay, and grape is good. I also like the grape or tropical fruit Cytomax. I don't generally go for orange flavored stuff, unless it tastes like a good orange soda or a jet-pop. If it comes anywhere close to the old Bayer Children's Aspirin orange, forget it (for those old enough to remember Bayer Children's aspirin). My options are orange, lemon-lime and fruit punch. Any guidance here is appreciated. My taste-buds thank you in advance.

Kathy :^)


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I always order the orange and I dig it, but I drink orange gatorade also. It's similar to the asprin, not actual oranges. Apparently accelerade changed their formula recently though because the new orange tastes better than the last one I got. If you're ordering from the old batch you might get the 'this is a freaky energy drink' taste instead of yummy. You're probably best sticking with lemon lime if you don't dig on fruit punch gatorade.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Fruit Punch....*

... tastes less like krapp than the Lemon Lime I tried a while back. LL, left a weird tasting film in my mouth. I can tolerate it, but I still have to choke it down a bit. FWIW, I like the fruit punch Gatorade, even i fit does taste a bit like plastic fruit. Do you get powdered or premixed? I find powdered Gatorade tastes much better than premixed. Less sugary, no corn syrup.

I got the Accelerade sale stuff too. $10 at San Rafael Performance bike! Woo Hoo! I also got a box of Powerbites for $7.50.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, I'll second what pimpbot said. The Lemon-Lime Accelerade is nothing like lemon lime Gatorade. I really did have to "choke it down" and I ended up getting rid of the rest of the can. Heck, I'd just stick with Gatorade.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Yeah, I'll second what pimpbot said. The Lemon-Lime Accelerade is nothing like lemon lime Gatorade. I really did have to "choke it down" and I ended up getting rid of the rest of the can. Heck, I'd just stick with Gatorade.


Gatorade doesn't have sufficient carbohydrates in it to work as an energy drink for cycling. The addition of protein in accelerade has been shown to speed gastric emptying (meaning it gets in your system faster). You have to have a 4:1 ratio of carbs to protein for this, and accelerade is formulated in accordance with this. No I don't work for them, I just read a book about this stuff.

M


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

I tried the fruit punch and it tasted like a$$ to me. I couldn't even stomach it. I will be sticking to the Slim Fast for my recovery drinks. Sorry I wasn't much help.

Kelly


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*My experience too.*



kellyinutah said:


> I tried the fruit punch and it tasted like a$$ to me. I couldn't even stomach it. I will be sticking to the Slim Fast for my recovery drinks. Sorry I wasn't much help.
> 
> Kelly


I found the "Fruit Punch" Accelerade at 50% off at SuperGo a little while back. It tasted like it had aluminum shavings mixed in. Couldn't gag it down without mixing it with Tang and Gatorade.

No wonder it was 50% off!

John W.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*a dissenting vote for lemon-lime*

but to be honest i can't stand any flavor Accelerade. i do, however, use the lemon-lime Endurox and the lemon-lime Cytomax.....oh, and i mix in the fierce lime gatorade for kicks and fun.....anyone see a pattern here?! 

r(lemon-lime)t


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> ... tastes less like krapp than the Lemon Lime I tried a while back. LL, left a weird tasting film in my mouth. I can tolerate it, but I still have to choke it down a bit. FWIW, I like the fruit punch Gatorade, even i fit does taste a bit like plastic fruit. Do you get powdered or premixed? I find powdered Gatorade tastes much better than premixed. Less sugary, no corn syrup.
> 
> I got the Accelerade sale stuff too. $10 at San Rafael Performance bike! Woo Hoo! I also got a box of Powerbites for $7.50.


I had the powdered fruit punch Gatorade. It made cough syrup taste good by comparison. "Plastic fruit" is a good analogy. I gave it to a buddy who liked it.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

mward said:


> Gatorade doesn't have sufficient carbohydrates in it to work as an energy drink for cycling. The addition of protein in accelerade has been shown to speed gastric emptying (meaning it gets in your system faster). You have to have a 4:1 ratio of carbs to protein for this, and accelerade is formulated in accordance with this. No I don't work for them, I just read a book about this stuff.
> 
> M


And Gatorade makes my mouth to "phlegmy" (sp?). Cytomax does a little, but it's not as bad.

Kathy


----------



## DirtGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

*have to agree with rt*

I don't like the flavor of any accelerade either. The fruit punch one reminds me of pepto bismol. The lemon lime one is tolerable but I much prefer Cytomax (grape flavor). I haven't tried orange accelerade but orange endurox, made by same company, is really strong---kind of like the orange cytomax. If you don't like orange flavored things, you probably won't like it.

I think they whey protein gives it a funny taste but can choke it down if there's lots of ice in it.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

*I almost forgot.*



DirtGirl said:


> but can choke it down if there's lots of ice in it.


That's the other key to either Accelerade or Endurox. They have to be icecold. When Accelerade gets warm in a water bottle, it is impossible to drink (for me).


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

mward said:


> Well I always order the orange and I dig it, but I drink orange gatorade also. It's similar to the asprin, not actual oranges. Apparently accelerade changed their formula recently though because the new orange tastes better than the last one I got. If you're ordering from the old batch you might get the 'this is a freaky energy drink' taste instead of yummy. You're probably best sticking with lemon lime if you don't dig on fruit punch gatorade.


I figured "sale" might mean clearance of the old flavors, but the catalog says "new and improved flavors!" Based on what's been said, I may take a shot on the new orange being palatable. It's down to that or lemon lime. Was the new one still aspirin-y?

Kathy


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Geepers, isn't there _anything_ out there that tastes redeemable?


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Geepers, isn't there _anything_ out there that tastes redeemable?


Cytomax fruit punch and grape flavors aren't bad at all, imho. It's just that a few of my friends have been telling me Accelerade works better. If I don't notice a difference, I'll go back to Cytomax.

Kathy


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*no*



kpicha said:


> Geepers, isn't there _anything_ out there that tastes redeemable?


it all tastes like @ss!! 

but some tastes less @ss-like than others maybe?

in my experience:
*Cytomax * (lime) tastes pretty good but leaves a too sticky-sweet taste in my mouth for racing and can upset my stomach but as a pre-race drink (if i drink it 2+ hrs before the race) it seems to work ok..
*Accelerade * (lime) tastes so bad i can't even choke it down so i have no idea if it works or not.
*Endurox * (fruit punch or lime....the orange is too gross for words) tastes nasty but works well.
*Gatorade * (lime or fruit punch) tastes pretty good but doesn't really do much.
*Ultima * (lime or any other flavor) is another one that tastes too bad for me to swallow, so i can't say how well it works.
*Red Bull * (i have no idea what flavor it is but it reminds me of some medicine i had as a child) tastes worse than awful and nothing that tastes that bad could possibly do anythign good for you.
*Burn Energy Drink * tastes good (sorta like citrus) and has lots of caffine - you decide whether that's good or bad.
*Water * never tastes bad, generally does good stuff (add some salt and it does even better stuff), and can dilute any of the offensive flavors above.

<end review>


rt


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

*rt* said:


> *Red Bull * (i have no idea what flavor it is but it reminds me of some medicine i had as a child) tastes worse than awful and nothing that tastes that bad could possibly do anythign good for you.
> 
> rt


I love the taste of Red Bull, but I couldn't possibly drink it when I'm riding - any significant amount of caffiene makes me feel jittery and weak when I'm exercising. But I love it if I'm trying to stay up late or if I'm driving long distances. But I don't drink coffee, because to me - that's the taste that is just too disgusting for words.


----------

